
Animoto: the end of slideshows - jcwentz
http://animoto.com/
======
JBiserkov
It's just a online version of Microsoft Photostory.

The music collection feature seems useful.

Edit: This is not the whole truth - the software "feels" the music - the
effects it applies to pictures try to match the mooth of the music, like
visualisations.

------
zach
It's the next evolution of the Ken-Burns-O-Matic! Cool.

<http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Ken_Burns_Effect>

